# Brauche ein neues Mainboard für meinen Pc, alles weiter im Beitrag



## Pylonz (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 

also es begann alles damit , dass mein PC von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr hochgefahren bzw nicht mehr gebootet hat, es kam nur die bios seite und, dann ein schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem weißen strich.

Ich habe einen Bios resett versucht, doch erfolglos. Dann war ich bei einer Firma für Pcs und Reparatur, dort haben sie Probiert vom USB Stick, anderem CD laufwerk usw zu booten , doch nichts hat mein Pc angenommen, der RAM sowie die GRaka wurde auch getauscht , jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Dort haben sie mir gesagt ich bräuchte wohl ein neues Mainboard.



 Ich habe meinen PC vor knapp 2 Jahren bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt.

Das sind die verbauten Teile 

Mainboard: GIGABYTE 770TA-UD3

PRozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Box, Sockel AM3

Graka : Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II

betriebssystem: windows 7 64bit





und jetzt bräuchte ich eure Hilfe, ich bin nicht mehr wirklich drinn in der Materie, so wie ich es verstanden habe brauche ich ein Mainboard mit AM3 Sockel für meinen Prozessor. Mein altes Board war das GIGABYTE 770TA-UD3 , könnt ihr mir ein fast identisches Board empfehlen? Mein Budget wäre so 60-70 €.

Ich habe mal 2 rausgesucht aber weiß nicht ob das mit meinen anderen Teilen die verbaut sind alles passt`? wäre echt cool wenn jemand mit Ahnung mal drüberschauen könnte.

http://www1.hardware...%2C+ATX.article

http://www1.hardware...%2C+ATX.article

also mein Pc sollte danach nicht schlechter als vorher sein, hauptsächliche habe ich damit WoW und zuletzt Diablo 3 gespielt.

vielen dank schonmal! 

mfg


----------



## Varitu (2. Juli 2012)

Hi,

nur durch das Motherbaord wird der PC nicht großartig schlechter. Zumidnest nicht bei Standarteinstellung. Ich würde das 870iger Board nehmen. Alleine weil du dabei mehr USB Anschlüsse hast.
Was macht der PC denn aktuell? Kannst du noch ins Bios gehen oder zeigt er nun ständig weiße Striche?

wenn du den PC noch bis zum Bios starten kannst, verusch mal ein Q-Flash ( "END" Taste). Bios vorher auf einen USB Stick(Fat32 formatieren) ziehen und dann drüberflashen. Vielelicht hilft das.

Gruß varitu


----------



## Pylonz (2. Juli 2012)

ok also das 870er ist kompatibel mit allen meinen Komponenten? ich komme ins bios aber der typ im pc laden hat auch nichts geschafft, und er meinte das board sei wohl hin, ich kenn mich da auch nicht so gut aus muss ich sagen habe erstmal darauf vertraut hm


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2012)

_Das 870er ist kompatibel und ein super Board - kannst ohne Bedenken zugreifen. :-)_


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Juli 2012)

> Ich habe meinen PC vor knapp 2 Jahren bei Hardwareversand zusammengestell


Die hätten nich zufällig 2 Jahre Garantie gehabt ?


----------



## Varitu (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ist der 870iger Chipsatz nicht fast baugleich dem 770iger? Meine die NB ist gleich, nur die SB wurde aktuallisiert. Das aber nur AFAIK.

@TE

Wenn du noch ins Bios kommst, probier das mit dem Flash doch. Also Bios runterladen, entpacken und die Dateien auf einen FAT32 formatierten Stick kopieren. Dann PC starten und "END" drücken an der Stelle wo du sonst "entf" drückst um ins Bios zu gehen. Dann flash mal das Bios. Mit Glück sparst dir dann den Neukauf.

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt, haben die im PC Laden auch probiert mit ner PCI-Grafikkarte zu booten? Daran könnte man noch abschätzen ob ggf. "nur" der Grafik-PCIe Steckplatz was abgekriegt hat.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## bemuehung (3. Juli 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist der 870iger Chipsatz nicht fast baugleich dem 770iger? Meine die NB ist gleich, nur die SB wurde aktuallisiert. Das aber nur AFAIK.
> 
> Gruß Varitu


ja ist eigentlich völlig egal was man nimmt ob 870-890 oder 970-990


----------



## Pylonz (4. Juli 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist der 870iger Chipsatz nicht fast baugleich dem 770iger? Meine die NB ist gleich, nur die SB wurde aktuallisiert. Das aber nur AFAIK.
> 
> ...



also er hat aufjedenfall probiert mit nem USB stick zu booten, von bios flashen oder so hab ich nicht so die ahnung^^


----------



## Varitu (4. Juli 2012)

Naja,

dann probier das doch trotzdem. Bevor ich mir nen neues Board hole würde ich das versuchen zu flashen in der Hoffnung das es nur das Bios geschrottet hat. So schwer ist das heutzutage auch nicht, das Baord wandert doch eh in die Tonne wenn du ein neues kaufst?!

-Das aktuellste Bios von der Herstellerhomepage runterladen.
-Datei entpacken, bzw ausführen(je nachdem was man runterlädt)
-Dann nimmst du einen leeren USB-Stick und formatierst den FAT32 falls er das nicht shcon ist(kann man beim formatieren in Windows anklicken)
-Die Dateien dann auf den Stick kopieren, direkt auf den Stick ohne Ordner.
-Stick an deinen Rechner dran, starten und halt "END" drücken.

Dann öffnet sich ein Menü in dem du halt auswählst flashen, den USB Stick, wählst die Bios Datei aus und den Rest macht der PC von selbst.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Pylonz (6. Juli 2012)

ok und das kann funktionieren?, weil bios resett und booten von cd usw hat nicht funktioniert er nimmt nichts an,deswegen denke ich wird der usb stickt auch ignoriert werden


----------



## Varitu (6. Juli 2012)

Probiers doch einfach aus. Ich sag mal 15 Minuten Zeit investieren und das wars schon. Eher weniger. BTW, wenn sich das Bios nicht zurpücksetzen läßt, habt ihr denn mal den Rechner vom Stromnetz getrennt und die Biosbatterie für ne Minute abgezogen(alternativ Jumper auf Motherboard)? Damit sollte es sich dann auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen lassen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juli 2012)

Zwischen 870 und 970 gibts kaum Unterschiede, außer das alle 970er Boards die neueren Bulldozer-Prozessoren unterstützen (die allerdings ein ziemlicher Flop waren.)


----------



## Varitu (25. Juli 2012)

Und geht wieder?


----------



## Pylonz (30. August 2012)

ne er geht nicht , aber musste auf mein Gehalt warten , werde dann in den nächsten Tagen das neue Mainboard bestellen, Was kostet so ein Einbau? Habt ihr da einen Preis zum orientieren? danke euch


http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/50894/ASRock%20870%20Extreme3%20R2.0,%20AM3,%20ATX.article das werde ich holen


----------



## Varitu (30. August 2012)

Wenn du jemanden kennst ne Cola. Ansonsten ist die Frage, wie geschickt du bist?

Prinzipiell ist der Einbau von jedem Handwerklich geschickten Person machbar wenn man ein paar Dinge beherzigt:

-*Ruhig! *an die Sache rangehen, ohne Zeitdruck.
-Vor den Arbeiten muß man sich "entladen", z.B. Heizkörper anfassen falls man kein ESD Armband besitzt(das haben wohl 99,9% aller User nicht)

Geht dann so von statten:

-Alle Stecker von Motherbaord/Grafikkarte/Soundkarte etc.lösen (vorsichtig!)
-Karten ausbauen
-Nun das Motherboard ausbauen.
-Kühler,CPU,RAm vom Motherboard entfernen.

*Dann ganz wichtig, am PC Gehäuse sind Abstandhalter aus Metall montiert. Kontrollieren ob alle Halter an der richtigen Position sind, ggf. korregieren. 

*-Neues Board einbauen und festschrauben, auch hier Schrauben vorsichtig anziehen, und ein letztes mal die Abstandhalter kontrollieren. Soviele Schrauben verbaut wie Abstandshalter?!!!
-Karten wieder einbauen
-Stecker alle wieder anschließen.
-CPU einsetzen, WLP  dünn darauf verteilen und Kühler montieren. RAM drauf(auf Kerben achten , nicht verdreht einsetzen).

Alles kontrollieren und du kannst wieder starten. Danach im Idealfall Windows neu installieren um ein sauberes System zu bekommen.
Ein Hexenwerk ist es nicht, solange wie du dich an die Anleitung hälst und Ruhe bewahrst ist das machbar.
Ach ja, und außer beim Kühler(Falls der über Federklammern befestigt wird) braucht man keine Kraft beim PC. Immer schön locker aus dem Handgelenk.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. August 2012)

Wurde ich irgendwie überlesen mit meinem Einwand zur Garantie, oder habe ich überlesen, dass der TE das abgecheckt hat ?
Falls das Ding noch Garantie hat, wäre der Einbau eher umsonst und das Mainboard auch.
Ich zumindest hätte keine 150 Euro zu verschenken.

Wenn du keine Ahnung von Computer hast, ist ein Mainboard einbauen, dass letzte was ich dir empfehlen würde.
Du musst den Prozi vom altem Mainboard kriegen und auf das neue rauf (dabei brechen SEHR gerne Pins ab oder werden verbogen).
Du musst die richtige Menge Kühlpaste verwenden und musst auf alle Kabel achten.

Ich würds mit Reifenwechseln vergleichen.
Im Grunde ist es nicht schwierig, wenn man weiß wie es geht...
Ich persönlich würde niemals meine Reifen selber wechseln .


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Meinst du Reifen oder Räder wechseln....

Ich würde es mal mit Bremsen wechseln vergleichen... wobei das auch nicht wirklich schwer ist. 
Räder Wechsel ist doch voll easy. Auf bocken Schrauben auf Rad runter. Anderes Rad drauf schrauben zu. Was ist daran schwer?

Ich würde übrigens erst die Kabel den CPU dann RAM, CPU- Kühler und anschließend die Grafikkarte einbauen. 


<- So das war die Nummer 2000


----------



## Caps-lock (30. August 2012)

Von von mir aus dann Reifen und Räder wechseln 

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man als totaler Laie ne Menge kaputt machen kann.
Vielleicht wäre ein Kompromiss die Sachen zu kaufen und den Verkäufer zu bitten den Prozi auf das Mainboard zu stecken und den Kühler draufzubauen.
Das wirklich langwierige (und damit teure), ist es ja das Mainboard auszubauen und das neue ein.


----------



## H2OTest (31. August 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> *Dann ganz wichtig, am PC Gehäuse sind Abstandhalter aus Metall montiert. Kontrollieren ob alle Halter an der richtigen Position sind, ggf. korregieren.
> 
> *



wichtigster Schritt ...


----------



## Pylonz (2. September 2012)

Ich habe keine Möglichkeit die Garantie in Anspruch zu nehmen @CapsLock

danke für eure Infos , ich möchte es nicht selbst wechseln, was kostet denn so ein Einbau in einer "Pc Werkstatt" ganz grob?


----------



## eMJay (2. September 2012)

Wenn die Normalen Stundenlohn nehmen. 35 Euro Netto. Für ca. eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Pylonz (2. September 2012)

ok gut danke , dann hab ich schonmal nen Wert zum orientieren


----------



## Pylonz (2. September 2012)

Ist denn hier vllt jemand zufällig aus Hessen und wohnt hier im Umkreis Frankfurt am Main / Wiesbaden? würde natürlich auch bezahlen für den Einbau


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2012)

Das ist unterschiedlich. Mit Glück bist du ab 30 Euro dabei.

Übrigens baue ich RAM und CPU auf das Board, bevor ist das Board selbst einbaue. Macht das ganze um einiges einfacher.

Edit:
Ich wohne leider zu weit weg. Ich hätte das auch mal so umsonst gemacht. Ich habe schon unzählige PC´s zusammengebaut.^^


----------



## Pylonz (4. September 2012)

ok also jemand vllt aus Hessen hier? würde auch zu euch fahren und euch was Zahlen ,vllt findet sich ja jemand


----------



## bemuehung (4. September 2012)

meld dich doch mal bei HWLuxx an 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f84/die-pc-zusammenbauer-und-supporterliste-part-2-a-687556.html

mal gucken wer noch aktiv ist(da ich nicht weiss inwiefern die Liste aktuell gehalten wird)


----------



## Pylonz (5. September 2012)

ok danke ,in der liste ist sogar jemand aus meiner Stadt , werde es mal versuchen


----------



## Pylonz (15. Oktober 2012)

hatte eine Fehleranalyse und das Board ist definitv defekt, habe das http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/50894/ASRock%20870%20Extreme3%20R2.0,%20AM3,%20ATX.article nun bestellt. ist ja kompatibel oder???


Mainboard: GIGABYTE 770TA-UD3

PRozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Box, Sockel AM3

Graka : Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II

betriebssystem: windows 7 64bit


so ist er momentan, das neue Board passt oder?


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2012)

_Jap, das passt so. :-)_


----------

